# Installing a Rancilio Silvia wand on a Gaggia Classic



## stevetaylor383 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Finally got myself a new steam wand but have some issues that maybe one of you maybe able to help with

Manage to take the bolt off old and fit onto new and attach to the gaggia. The issue is that it is really loose and steam escapes near the connection where it is bolted on.

Ive followed you tubes and noticed there wands seems fairly tight to move

Any ideas would be greatly received as i have now wand a moment in use









many thanks in advance


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You did check that the Gaggia o ring was either on the new wand or still inside the hole it comes out of?


----------



## stevetaylor383 (Jul 31, 2013)

thanks for that, didn't even cross my mind to check the o ring was still in the machine but checked and was broken so new one in and all works great,

many thanks


----------



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

I will keep this in mind when I get a wand, as I would probably have done the same thing

Cheers


----------

